# Bluetooth Tether a disconnected phone



## the_shadowman1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have recently replaced my Droid X with a (Verizon) Samsung Galaxy SIII. The Droid X no longer has connected cellular service, and I would like to tether my Droid X to my GS3 so that I can use it as as GPS in my car.

I have been able to get the GS3 to share it's internet connection with other devices via bluetooth, specifically a Nexus 7. I can also connect the Droid X to the GS3 and the GSIII shows that it is sharing the internet connection with the Droid X, and the Droid X shows that it is connected to the GSIII, however, the Droid X is unable to make a connection to the internet.

The Droid X is running a recent (less than a month old) version of CyanogenMod 9 and the GS3 is running the stock, unrooted Android 4.0 with TouchWiz.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Try Foxfi: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foxfi&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5mb3hmaSJd


----------

